# RCI TPU for AKV



## Cyberc (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi

How many RCI TPUs are needed for 2BR or 3BR at AKV for 1 wk at either wk 28,29 or 30?

regards Michal


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't know that you'll see a 3 bedroom, but a 2 bedroom will be close to 60.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 25, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> I don't know that you'll see a 3 bedroom, but a 2 bedroom will be close to 60.



Damn that's a lot 

We are going any where from 8-12 persons, so I though a 12pax would come in handy. But 60 tpu for a 2BR damn. 

What about a 1Br?

I might setup a OGS for a Hilton instead, that's more feasible I think. 

Regards Michal.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 25, 2014)

Cyberc said:


> What about a 1Br?



Based on this summer, probably around 50-52.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for answers. 

I think I need to find another DVC resort to exchange into. 

Regards Michal.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 25, 2014)

Cyberc said:


> I think I need to find another DVC resort to exchange into.



All of the DVC resorts in the summer will be about the same TPUs. Wyndham Bonnet Creek will likely require a few less.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope I will be able to find something through RCI. 

Any idea of when there will be bulk banket units to RCI?

Regards Michal.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 25, 2014)

Cyberc said:


> I hope I will be able to find something through RCI.
> 
> Any idea of when there will be bulk banket units to RCI?
> 
> Regards Michal.



DVC is usually about 7 months ahead of check in, but most units (especially larger ones) will go to ongoing searches. If you don't have one started yet you should, because the earlier the search is started the higher priority it gets (I set one up earlier this month for a July 20*16* search).


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 25, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> DVC is usually about 7 months ahead of check in, but most units (especially larger ones) will go to ongoing searches. If you don't have one started yet, you should (I set one up earlier this month for a July 20*16* search).


I agree with the ongoing search suggestion.  I think just "getting lucky" is pretty unrealistic, but OGS's seem to work pretty well if you have the TPU to get it.


----------



## elaine (Jul 25, 2014)

I have seen 3BR summer Hiltons (HGVC). IF you set up an ongoing search soon, I think you will get a match for one of those weeks. However, a HGVC 3BR still only sleeps 8 or so, so you will need 2 units.


----------



## sdbrier (Jul 26, 2014)

Cyberc said:


> Damn that's a lot
> 
> We are going any where from 8-12 persons, so I though a 12pax would come in handy. But 60 tpu for a 2BR damn.
> 
> ...



We gave up on AKV. We decided on renting a house about 5 minutes from Disney. 5 bed 4 bath for 1800.00 for the week of 7/4-7/11/15.

It was just a better large group option for us.


----------

